# having trouble installing antivirus



## cbooker

i am trying to install eset nod smart security and it gets to a certain point in the installation and i get this message "eset security (ekrn) could not be stopped Verify that you have sufficient privileges to stop system services", anybody know why this is happening...and also for some reason i can't activate my windows firewall anymore i keep getting an error message


----------



## johnb35

Were you running without antivirus installed?  You may be infected.  Run a scan with malwarebytes.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

*Vista and Windows 7 users must right click on the hijackthis icon and click on run as.  If the run as option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on the icon to get it to appear.* 


Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## cbooker

here is what i got

malware

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.70.0.1100
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.01.13.08

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
chris :: CHRIS-PC [administrator]

1/13/2013 1:55:28 PM
mbam-log-2013-01-13 (13-55-28).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 552660
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 42 minute(s), 21 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


hijack

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:10:29 PM, on 1/13/2013
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16457)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AsRoutineController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\DIGI+ VRM\VRMHelp.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\CtHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\iPhone Simulator\pnSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razerhid.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\TurboV EVO\TurboVHelp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razertra.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razerofa.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\EPU\EPUHelp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AI Suite II.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\Sensor\AlertHelper\AlertHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioThk32Reg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS ShellProcess Execute] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Abyssus] C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razerhid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HF_G_Jul] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\HF_G_Jul.exe"  /DoAction
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ROC_ROC_JULY_P1] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_JULY_P1.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=ROC_JULY_P1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ROC_ROC_NT] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=ROC_NT
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ROC_roc_ssl_v12] "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\ROC_roc_ssl_v12.exe" / /PROMPT /CMPID=roc_ssl_v12
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Installer] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\Install\Launcher.exe" "C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\Install\Install.exe" /r  /c "C:\Program Files (x86)\CheckPoint\Install\Install.xml"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'Default user')
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS Com Service (asComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.13\atkexComSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS HM Com Service (asHmComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.13\aaHMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.11\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ESET Service (ekrn) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\x86\ekrn.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Solar Keyboard Service (L4301_Solar) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SolarApp\L4301_Solar.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10516 bytes


----------



## johnb35

Technically you can't install Eset without first getting rid of AVG that is installed.  Please download and run the avg removal tool

http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/avgrem/avg_remover_stf_x86_2013_2706.exe

Then try reinstalling eset.  If it still won't install then do the following.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  



In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## cbooker

combo fix

ComboFix 13-01-13.01 - chris 01/13/2013  20:35:56.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4063.2645 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: c:\users\chris\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: ESET Smart Security 5.2 *Disabled/Updated* {77DEAFED-8149-104B-25A1-21771CA47CD1}
FW: ESET Personal firewall *Enabled* {4FE52EC8-CB26-1113-0EFE-8842E2773BAA}
SP: ESET Smart Security 5.2 *Disabled/Updated* {CCBF4E09-A773-1FC5-1F11-1A056723366C}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
 * Created a new restore point
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2012-12-14 to 2013-01-14  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2013-01-14 03:24 . 2013-01-14 03:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\PeerBlock
2013-01-14 03:18 . 2013-01-14 03:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\chris\AppData\Local\Avg2013
2013-01-14 02:56 . 2013-01-14 02:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\chris\AppData\Local\Diagnostics
2013-01-14 02:33 . 2013-01-14 02:33	388096	----a-r-	c:\users\chris\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Installer\{45A66726-69BC-466B-A7A4-12FCBA4883D7}\HiJackThis.exe
2013-01-14 02:33 . 2013-01-14 02:33	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trend Micro
2013-01-14 02:10 . 2013-01-14 03:35	57989	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\epfwdata.bin
2013-01-14 02:10 . 2013-01-14 02:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\chris\AppData\Roaming\CheckPoint
2013-01-14 02:09 . 2013-01-14 02:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\CheckPoint
2013-01-14 00:29 . 2013-01-14 00:29	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ESET
2013-01-13 20:55 . 2013-01-13 20:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2013-01-13 20:55 . 2012-12-14 23:49	24176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2013-01-13 20:54 . 2013-01-13 20:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\chris\AppData\Local\Programs
2013-01-08 18:26 . 2013-01-08 18:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Intuit
2012-12-21 18:10 . 2012-12-16 17:11	46080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2012-12-21 18:10 . 2012-12-16 14:13	34304	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\atmlib.dll
2012-12-21 18:10 . 2012-12-16 14:45	367616	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2012-12-21 18:09 . 2012-12-16 14:13	295424	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\atmfd.dll
2012-12-18 14:28 . 2012-12-18 14:28	186584	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\nppdf32.dll
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2013-01-14 01:59 . 2012-06-20 17:42	860416	----a-w-	c:\windows\PE_Rom.dll
2013-01-09 17:32 . 2012-05-22 06:44	67599240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2013-01-09 17:10 . 2012-05-22 07:24	74248	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-01-09 17:10 . 2012-05-22 07:24	697864	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-11-30 04:45 . 2013-01-09 17:13	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2012-11-14 07:06 . 2012-12-12 23:04	17811968	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
2012-11-14 06:32 . 2012-12-12 23:04	10925568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieframe.dll
2012-11-14 06:11 . 2012-12-12 23:04	2312704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2012-11-14 06:04 . 2012-12-12 23:04	1346048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\urlmon.dll
2012-11-14 06:04 . 2012-12-12 23:04	1392128	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-11-14 06:02 . 2012-12-12 23:04	1494528	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-11-14 06:02 . 2012-12-12 23:04	237056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\url.dll
2012-11-14 05:59 . 2012-12-12 23:04	85504	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\jsproxy.dll
2012-11-14 05:58 . 2012-12-12 23:04	816640	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\jscript.dll
2012-11-14 05:57 . 2012-12-12 23:04	599040	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\vbscript.dll
2012-11-14 05:57 . 2012-12-12 23:04	173056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieUnatt.exe
2012-11-14 05:55 . 2012-12-12 23:04	2144768	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\iertutil.dll
2012-11-14 05:55 . 2012-12-12 23:04	729088	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msfeeds.dll
2012-11-14 05:53 . 2012-12-12 23:04	96768	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mshtmled.dll
2012-11-14 05:52 . 2012-12-12 23:04	2382848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2012-11-14 05:46 . 2012-12-12 23:04	248320	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ieui.dll
2012-11-14 02:09 . 2012-12-12 23:04	1800704	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-11-14 01:58 . 2012-12-12 23:04	1427968	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-11-14 01:57 . 2012-12-12 23:04	1129472	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-11-14 01:49 . 2012-12-12 23:04	142848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ieUnatt.exe
2012-11-14 01:48 . 2012-12-12 23:04	420864	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\vbscript.dll
2012-11-14 01:44 . 2012-12-12 23:04	2382848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-11-09 05:45 . 2012-12-12 22:44	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\tzres.dll
2012-11-09 04:42 . 2012-12-12 22:44	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\tzres.dll
2012-11-02 05:59 . 2012-12-12 22:44	478208	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dpnet.dll
2012-11-02 05:11 . 2012-12-12 22:44	376832	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\dpnet.dll
2012-10-25 10:12 . 2012-10-25 10:12	94208	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\QuickTimeVR.qtx
2012-10-25 10:12 . 2012-10-25 10:12	69632	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\QuickTime.qts
2012-10-16 08:38 . 2012-11-28 17:13	135168	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcXtrnal.dll
2012-10-16 08:38 . 2012-11-28 17:13	350208	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AppPatch64\AcLayers.dll
2012-10-16 07:39 . 2012-11-28 17:13	561664	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\AcLayers.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AMD AVT"="start AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" [X]
"AsioThk32Reg"="CTASIO.DLL" [2007-04-09 80896]
"CTHelper"="CTHELPER.EXE" [2007-04-09 19456]
"CTxfiHlp"="CTXFIHLP.EXE" [2007-04-09 19968]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2012-04-06 641664]
"HP Software Update"="c:\program files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2010-06-10 49208]
"NUSB3MON"="c:\program files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe" [2010-04-27 113288]
"ASUS ShellProcess Execute"="c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe" [2010-09-28 252544]
"Abyssus"="c:\program files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razerhid.exe" [2011-03-10 231936]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-12-03 946352]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-10-12 59280]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-07-03 252848]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-09-10 421776]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2012-10-25 421888]
.
[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"DevconDefaultDB"="c:\windows\system32\READREG" [X]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 ekrn;ESET Service;c:\program files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\x86\ekrn.exe [x]
R3 pbfilter;pbfilter;c:\program files\PeerBlock\pbfilter.sys [2010-11-07 24176]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [2010-11-21 59392]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-21 31232]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [2012-04-25 52736]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-05-22 1255736]
S1 AsUpIO;AsUpIO;SysWow64\drivers\AsUpIO.sys [x]
S2 AMD External Events Utility;AMD External Events Utility;c:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe [2012-04-06 236544]
S2 asComSvc;ASUS Com Service;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.13\atkexComSvc.exe [2010-11-03 918144]
S2 asHmComSvc;ASUS HM Com Service;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.13\aaHMSvc.exe [2010-12-02 915584]
S2 AsSysCtrlService;ASUS System Control Service;c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.11\AsSysCtrlService.exe [2010-10-21 586880]
S2 L4301_Solar;Logitech Solar Keyboard Service;c:\program files\Logitech\SolarApp\L4301_Solar.exe [2010-10-26 403536]
S3 Abyssus;Razer Abyssus;c:\windows\system32\drivers\Abyssus.sys [2009-10-30 10880]
S3 AtiHDAudioService;AMD Function Driver for HD Audio Service;c:\windows\system32\drivers\AtihdW76.sys [2012-02-23 95760]
S3 ICCWDT;Intel(R) Watchdog Timer Driver (Intel(R) WDT);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ICCWDT.sys [2010-08-17 26136]
S3 LEqdUsb;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\LEqdUsb.Sys [2011-09-02 76056]
S3 LHidEqd;Logitech SetPoint Unifying KMDF HID Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\LHidEqd.Sys [2011-09-02 15128]
S3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys [2010-09-30 80384]
S3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys [2010-09-30 180736]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [2011-06-10 539240]
S3 VKbms;Virtual HID Minidriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\VKbms.sys [2010-10-01 13312]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2013-01-14 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-05-22 17:10]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Logitech Download Assistant"="c:\windows\System32\LogiLDA.dll" [2012-09-20 1832760]
"EvtMgr6"="c:\program files\Logitech\SetPointP\SetPoint.exe" [2011-10-07 1744152]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
Trusted Zone: clonewarsadventures.com
Trusted Zone: freerealms.com
Trusted Zone: soe.com
Trusted Zone: sony.com
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1 205.171.2.25
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\chris\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\44iov7ug.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - www.mail.yahoo.com
FF - ExtSQL: 2012-11-20 11:24; favorites_selenium-ide@Samit.Badle; c:\users\chris\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\44iov7ug.default\extensions\favorites_selenium-ide@Samit.Badle.xpi
FF - user.js: yahoo.ytff.general.dontshowhpoffer - true
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-<NO NAME> - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-HF_G_Jul - c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\HF_G_Jul.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-ROC_ROC_JULY_P1 - c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_JULY_P1.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-ROC_ROC_NT - c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\ROC_ROC_NT.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-ROC_roc_ssl_v12 - c:\program files (x86)\AVG Secure Search\ROC_roc_ssl_v12.exe
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-ZoneAlarm Installer - c:\program files (x86)\CheckPoint\Install\Launcher.exe
HKLM-Run-AsioReg - CTASIO.DLL
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1398280556-2758039755-3457145758-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1398280556-2758039755-3457145758-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_5_502_146_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{73C9DFA0-750D-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_5_502_146.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker5"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{6AE38AE0-750C-11E1-B0C4-0800200C9A66}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*]
@="?????????????????? v1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*1*\CLSID]
@="{E23FE9C6-778E-49D4-B537-38FCDE4887D8}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*]
@="?????????????????? v2"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\VideoLAN.VLCPlugin.*2*\CLSID]
@="{9BE31822-FDAD-461B-AD51-BE1D1C159921}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AsRoutineController.exe
c:\program files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\DIGI+ VRM\VRMHelp.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2013-01-13  20:43:02 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2013-01-14 03:43
.
Pre-Run: 894,868,291,584 bytes free
Post-Run: 894,738,288,640 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 835B07DC0E432DCE655C908E760E49DB

hijack this

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:45:53 PM, on 1/13/2013
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16457)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AsRoutineController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\DIGI+ VRM\VRMHelp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_5_502_146.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_5_502_146.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioThk32Reg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS ShellProcess Execute] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Abyssus] C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razerhid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'Default user')
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS Com Service (asComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.13\atkexComSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS HM Com Service (asHmComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.13\aaHMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.11\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ESET Service (ekrn) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\x86\ekrn.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Solar Keyboard Service (L4301_Solar) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SolarApp\L4301_Solar.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8332 bytes
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:45:53 PM, on 1/13/2013
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16457)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\AsRoutineController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\DIGI+ VRM\VRMHelp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_5_502_146.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_11_5_502_146.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioThk32Reg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMD AVT] Cmd.exe /c start "AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding device initialization" /min "C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD AVT\bin\kdbsync.exe" aml
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS ShellProcess Execute] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AI Suite II\ASUS Mobilink\Simulator\AsShellProcess.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Abyssus] C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Abyssus\razerhid.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DevconDefaultDB] C:\Windows\system32\READREG /SILENT /FAIL=1 (User 'Default user')
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.clonewarsadventures.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.freerealms.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.soe.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sony.com
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS Com Service (asComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AXSP\1.00.13\atkexComSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS HM Com Service (asHmComSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AAHM\1.00.13\aaHMSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ASUS System Control Service (AsSysCtrlService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\AsSysCtrlService\1.00.11\AsSysCtrlService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ESET Service (ekrn) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET Smart Security\x86\ekrn.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Solar Keyboard Service (L4301_Solar) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SolarApp\L4301_Solar.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 8332 bytes


----------



## cbooker

everything seem to be working right now thanks alot :good:


----------

